# Police Officer Brent Long



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer
Brent Long
Terre Haute Police Department, Indiana

End of Watch: Monday, July 11, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 30
Tour of Duty: Not available
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: July 11, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Shot and killed

Police Officer Brent Long was shot and killed as he and other officers served a felony warrant at a house.

A task force comprised of officers from the United States Marshals Service, Indiana State Police and Terre Haute Police Department, including Officer Long, knocked on the back door of the house on North 8th Street to serve a felony warrant. Several people exited the house, but not the wanted suspect. As the officers made entry into the home the suspect opened fire on them, striking Officer Long and his canine, Shadow. The suspect was shot and killed by return fire.

Officer Long was transported to Union Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds. Shadow was taken to a veterinary clinic and is expected to recover.

Officer Long had served with the Terre Haute Police Department for six years. He is survived by his wife, 11-year-old daughter, and 10-year-old son.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Terre Haute Police Department
17 Harding Avenue
Terre Haute, IN 47807

Phone: (812) 238-1661


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Long.


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------

